# Swollen vulva



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Any guesses on what is going on with this girls vulva? Picked her up 3 weeks ago bred. Looked fine last night.


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

Hmmm, 3 weeks. 21 days. What happens to a female pig every 21 days? Go sit on her back and rub her side. See how she reacts.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

She's in heat.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Well.... we have a boar that is usually on the vall when a girl is in. He is standing right next to her in pic and has no interest. Almost looks like she got bityen by another sow after I went back out and looked. Has some trauma under the vulva that I didnt see right away. Thanks for comments.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

That looks like she may be prolapsing a little from the vagina. I would tend to cull that.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

That is what we wondered at first. We have never seen it before so didnt know.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

What if she is close to farrow date? Can she have them and then cull?


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Looks a little like an injury to me and I've seen it in one of my sows after two of them had been playing silly beggars. It came right and she went on to be a good breeding sow. I wouldn't be too hasty about getting rid of her. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I think I will wtch her and see over next few days. She is newer to herd and has been getting a little attitude from others.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

If she's close to farrowing I would let her farrow, hope for the best. Then after weaning I would cull her. I would also be hesitant to keep any offspring as breeders from her - all to feeders. Prolapsing is largely genetic, somewhat situationally induced.

-Walter


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the vulva damaged?


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

I think it is underneath it.


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

When did the breeder say she was bred?


----------

